# Sonic Lost Worlds is coming to Steam!



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 6, 2015)

30$ is still too much i'll wait for it to hit 12-15 before even thinking about it or at least till it's apart of a humble bundle.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 6, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> 30$ is still too much i'll wait for it to hit 12-15 before even thinking about or at least till it's apart of a humble bundle.


Some find it good some bad. Each to their own, and with it you're getting All Star Racing which is a fantastic karting game.


----------



## Arif (Oct 6, 2015)

Wh.......Why not Sonic Boom? :'(


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 6, 2015)

Arif said:


> Wh.......Why not Sonic Boom? :'(


I'm pretty sure that everyone knows why ;OO;


----------



## Imparasite (Oct 6, 2015)

nice, i think all wii u popular games will be starting porting to PC maybe smash bros why not for PC master race ahahhaa ?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 6, 2015)

game is terrible anyway and I really hope the guy who suggest sonic boom was a joke


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 6, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> nice, i think all wii u popular games will be starting porting to PC maybe smash bros why not for PC master race ahahhaa ?


Woop Woop! PC Master Race! We will surely get it sooner or later, but in the meanwhile Project M HD


Spoiler


----------



## mgrev (Oct 6, 2015)

why not super toad 64 generations


----------



## TecXero (Oct 6, 2015)

Huh, weird. It's not bad, not great but not bad. I still refuse to touch Steam, but I don't need another copy anyway.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 6, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Huh, weird. It's not bad, not great but not bad. I still refuse to touch Steam, but I don't need another copy anyway.


If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 6, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.


that's true


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll still get this for Wii U


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 6, 2015)

Already got it. Wish there were a number 2 and not Sonic Boom. Maybe up the difficulty a bit.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Oct 6, 2015)

I looked at the name and was like this sounds familiar, I thought it was the Sonic Colors game from back in the day. Then after thinking for a while, it occurred that I had this game but completely forgot about when I upgrade from a normal 3DS to the XL, played it for like an hour.


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 6, 2015)

I guess I'm one of the few who's actually excited for this. I was going to get the game on the Wii U but I opted out of it for another game. I liked the demo more than Sonic Colors in its entirety (not a fan of wisps) so I figured I'd get it sooner or later.

HOWEVER I already own all of the Sonic games on Steam so the preorder thing is just not worth it.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 6, 2015)

Isn't Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed already free


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 7, 2015)

EMP Knightmare said:


> Isn't Sonic & All Stars Racing Transformed already free


Pretty much every offline PC game is free.  

Seriously though, I hope it is actually a decent PC port.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Oct 7, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Pretty much every offline PC game is free.



My mistake was thinking about the Android port of the game


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.



He's what you'd call a hipster.
Steam is way too mainstream for him.


----------



## TheNintendoEnthusiast (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been waiting for the Chao Garden to be introduced, come on Sega.... D:


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 7, 2015)

Aaaand the Wii U has lost yet another exclusive game to the platform.

Honestly though, I thought the game was rather "okay" at best. Why is it that the quality of Sonic games are really inconsistent?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 7, 2015)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Aaaand the Wii U has lost yet another exclusive game to the platform.
> 
> Honestly though, I thought the game was rather "okay" at best. Why is it that the quality of Sonic games are really inconsistent?


Except that it is also on the 3DS.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 7, 2015)

Picked up the 3DS version on my JP n3ds when it was on sale. I still don't know about the WiiU/PC.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 7, 2015)

the wiiu is so bad even the exclusives are jumping ship


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 7, 2015)

mgrev said:


> that's true


Unless you use GOG or something.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 7, 2015)

This game is bad. It's not horrible, I guess. But I wouldn't recommend an okay at best game to anyone. Let's be honest, everyone who gave this game a chance did it because it's Sonic... It's certainly not because of the merits of the game itself, since it received mixed reviews. I really hope Sonic fans out there stop coping with Sega's shit and stop giving them money for lackluster games.

Meanwhile, those of you who have a Steam account, don't buy this game. Seriously, buy something worth your money, this game is barely worth it for free.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 7, 2015)

neim81094 said:


> I have been waiting for the Chao Garden to be introduced, come on Sega.... D:


Oh my Lord the memories...  I LOVED the Chao Garden on SA2B!!  I spent SO much time raising mine!  At one point, I had all Chaos chao maxed out!  Then my memory card got corrupted (MadCatz).  Over 10 years of data completely trashed.  I wanted to cry.  Oh wait.  I did.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.


Depends on your taste, I guess. There are decent alternatives out there (though admittedly not often as large or convenient).


----------



## TecXero (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.


I get all my PC games from Humble and GOG. I'm not fond of DRM, especially if it means I might not be able to play my game in twenty years if the service goes down. Luckily there aren't many AAA games that interest me.


----------



## Hyperstar96 (Oct 7, 2015)

mgrev said:


> why not super toad 64 generations


"More Fun Than Your Body Has Room For" Edition


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 7, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I get all my PC games from Humble and GOG. I'm not fond of DRM, especially if it means I might not be able to play my game in twenty years if the service goes down. Luckily there aren't many AAA games that interest me.


You know you can play Steam games without connecting to the internet, right? And if the game would have DRM if bought in Steam, it probably wouldn't be available from Humble and GOG anyway. There's no disadvantage to using Steam.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 7, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You know you can play Steam games without connecting to the internet, right? And if the game would have DRM if bought in Steam, it probably wouldn't be available from Humble and GOG anyway. There's no disadvantage to using Steam.


Steam is DRM, most games bought through it require Steam to run. Humble and GOG generally offer DRM-free versions. Steam's offline mode is limited to two weeks offline unless they changed it recently. Either way, it's just another thing that could go wrong, preventing me from playing my games. I also can't back up the games to my archive, at least not self contained and usable without modification. As long as I have the option to avoid things like it, I don't see a reason not to. Though, this is off topic, feel free to PM me if you find this conversation interesting.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wiiu is so bad even the exclusives are jumping ship



I didn't know Wii U exclusives were ported over to the 3DS ;O;  

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/22/sonic-lost-world-3ds-review

Oh wait.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know Wii U exclusives were ported over to the 3DS ;O;


You couldn't even read one post down to see I said already grilled him for that?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You couldn't even read one post down to see I said already grilled him for that?



Sarcasm, I was being snarky, look closer at the emoticons next time.

Checking the URL in my post would have helped too, you know, where it says "3DS".


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know Wii U exclusives were ported over to the 3DS ;O;
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/22/sonic-lost-world-3ds-review
> 
> Oh wait.


that's *NOT *the same version. the steam one is the wiiu version though which was supposed to be exclusive to wiiu.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 7, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I get all my PC games from Humble and GOG. I'm not fond of DRM, especially if it means I might not be able to play my game in twenty years if the service goes down. Luckily there aren't many AAA games that interest me.


Humble and G2A are the only exceptions, buying on steam is still better especially since they have a return policy.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Humble and G2A are the only exceptions, buying on steam is still better especially since they have a return policy.


I've never really had a need to return games. I don't really buy games unless I know I'll like them beforehand. I've never run into a game I couldn't get running, either. I think GOG has a refund policy, but I've never had a need to look into it. As stated before, this is off topic, feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 7, 2015)

oh trust me there are dated games still on steam that only run in XP but they still leave them on there.


----------



## nolimits59 (Oct 7, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I get all my PC games from Humble and GOG. I'm not fond of DRM, especially if it means I might not be able to play my game in twenty years if the service goes down. Luckily there aren't many AAA games that interest me.


Because GOG and Humble are not Online only services that can't go down anytime and guarantee you they will be online in 20 years....



TecXero said:


> Steam is DRM, most games bought through it require Steam to run. Humble and GOG generally offer DRM-free versions. Steam's offline mode is limited to two weeks offline unless they changed it recently. Either way, it's just another thing that could go wrong, preventing me from playing my games. I also can't back up the games to my archive, at least not self contained and usable without modification. As long as I have the option to avoid things like it, I don't see a reason not to. Though, this is off topic, feel free to PM me if you find this conversation interesting.


Wrong, Steam is a POSSIBLE DRM, not automaticly build into the game, even RollerCoaster tycoon 3 doesnt have the steam DRM (a,d i heard more games are like this from some friends), after you downloaded it, you can play it even if you uninstall steam. The 2 weeks offline was a bug (but wow, it's like 2years old news and it never was about weeks of offline, it was just the blob client registry that fucked up, that file was garbage anyway it allowed people to recover password from the file, it's fixed for years now), AND you can copy your "username" folder in the steam directory to backup your games. Always worked liek since the launch of steam...

For Sonic, well, i'm happy for the PC, but it's really sad to see exclusives escaping the WiiU :/


----------



## TecXero (Oct 7, 2015)

nolimits59 said:


> Because GOG and Humble are not Online only services that can't go down anytime and guarantee you they will be online in 20 years....


True, but I can add the DRM free installers to my archive. I should be able to always be able to use those installers (or maybe a backup of the game itself if need be), even if I have to run a VM to get them running on newer systems. Even if those services go down, I still have my archive.



nolimits59 said:


> Wrong, Steam is a POSSIBLE DRM, not automaticly build into the game, even RollerCoaster tycoon 3 doesnt have the steam DRM (a,d i heard more games are like this from some friends), after you downloaded it, you can play it even if you uninstall steam. The 2 weeks offline was a bug (but wow, it's like 2years old news and it never was about weeks of offline, it was just the blob client registry that fucked up, that file was garbage anyway it allowed people to recover password from the file, it's fixed for years now), AND you can copy your "username" folder in the steam directory to backup your games. Always worked liek since the launch of steam...


I did type "Steam is DRM, most games bought through it require Steam to run." The "most" is there to imply not all games. I did buy Transistor through there when I found out it was DRM free, just weirdly only being sold through Steam. I didn't know that the 2 week limit was a bug. Still, it's just something I don't have a reason to go through if I don't have to. It's just another thing between me and my games that can go wrong.

I generally buy a game for the long haul. I still have my SNES and Genesis games. Dumped them myself, added the dumps to my archive, and prepared the cartridges for long term storage on my shelves (cleaned them up, removed the batteries, and protect the contacts).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 7, 2015)

if they are also thinking of putting BOOM on steam they should reconsider


----------



## Arras (Oct 7, 2015)

TecXero said:


> True, but I can add the DRM free installers to my archive. I should be able to always be able to use those installers (or maybe a backup of the game itself if need be), even if I have to run a VM to get them running on newer systems. Even if those services go down, I still have my archive.
> 
> 
> I did type "Steam is DRM, most games bought through it require Steam to run." The "most" is there to imply not all games. I did buy Transistor through there when I found out it was DRM free, just weirdly only being sold through Steam. I didn't know that the 2 week limit was a bug. Still, it's just something I don't have a reason to go through if I don't have to. It's just another thing between me and my games that can go wrong.
> ...


Apart from the fact that Steam can launch games when offline perfectly fine, Valve promised that if the Steam servers ever were to go down for good, they'd allow you to download all your games without the Steamworks DRM.


----------



## storm75x (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> If you game on PC you're crazy to not use steam for game purchases.


I use Steam but I understand Steam is buggy and unresponsive for some people. There is also a matter of collecting physical discs.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Oct 7, 2015)

storm75x said:


> I use Steam but I understand Steam is buggy and unresponsive for some people. There is also a matter of collecting physical discs.


Gave up on physical media along time ago I have a mountain of 360 discs (burned) that are mostly scratched and unreadable but I have a fast PC and fast internet so there's that.


----------



## storm75x (Oct 7, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Gave up on physical media along time ago I have a mountain of 360 discs (burned) that are mostly scratched and unreadable but I have a fast PC and fast internet so there's that.


*You do*. He doesn't. There's that.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 7, 2015)

Aren't there already enough mediocre games on Steam already?

Also, so much for the Wiiu's exclusivity lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's *NOT *the same version. the steam one is the wiiu version though which was supposed to be exclusive to wiiu.



The game was shit anyways, it bombed and it being on Steam won't do anything good for an already failed game.  And since when do *you* care about the Wii U or its library?  Pretty sure you weren't a big fan of the console.

For someone who hates the Wii U you don't seem to taking the loss of this "exclusivity" very well  I'm sure the port will be botched


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 7, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And since when do *you* care about the Wii U or its library?


i don't only reason i haven't sold it by now is cos of X. and you seem to have misread my post i'm laughing because the wiiu lost another exclusive.

boom will be next you watch. sega just couldn't wait for their deal with nintendo to expire to get their sonic games onto other platforms


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2015)

When this is released on PC next month, be prepared for awesome Sonic Lost World mods!  Lol, goodbye Sonic Generations mods!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 7, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't only reason i haven't sold it by now is cos of X. and you seem to have misread my post i'm laughing because the wiiu lost another exclusive.
> 
> boom will be next you watch. sega just couldn't wait for their deal with nintendo to expire to get their sonic games onto other platforms



Boom, another shitty game, as for the Steam ports of these two games, a gold-polished turd is still a turd  I couldn't care less that the Wii U lost this exclusivity, not a single damn was given  The two games both failed anyways.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 7, 2015)

Arif said:


> Wh.......Why not Sonic Boom? :'(


Because Sonic boom is Sonic '06 all over again....glitches, design changes...knuckles is on steroids....*BigRedButton *is involved, etc.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 7, 2015)

I hate Sonic.  He always continues to mock me by saying, "YOU'RE TOO SLOW!".  It is very infuriating and I'm a very sensitive person. Just because I'm not as fast as you, doesn't mean you have to put me down, bro. 

This hedgehog needs to learn some respect.


----------



## flarn2006 (Oct 7, 2015)

Imparasite said:


> nice, i think all wii u popular games will be starting porting to PC maybe smash bros why not for PC master race ahahhaa ?



We'll pretty much definitely have an emulator at some point in the future. No game is console exclusive forever.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Oct 8, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Except that it is also on the 3DS.



Yes, but I personally treat of the 3DS version as a different game because of how much different it is from the Wii U version. I think of it similar to how I think of Sonic Generations for the 3DS. The 3DS version of Sonic Generations is a LOT different from the PC/Console version. (Also, the level design in the 3DS Lost World version is a lot worse.)


----------



## VMM (Oct 8, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> This game is bad. It's not horrible, I guess. But I wouldn't recommend an okay at best game to anyone. Let's be honest, everyone who gave this game a chance did it because it's Sonic... It's certainly not because of the merits of the game itself, since it received mixed reviews. I really hope Sonic fans out there stop coping with Sega's shit and stop giving them money for lackluster games.
> 
> Meanwhile, those of you who have a Steam account, don't buy this game. Seriously, buy something worth your money, this game is barely worth it for free.



You say we should buy something worth of our money, but this is completely subjective, I think some suggestions would be rather appreciated


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 8, 2015)

hell i could not play this rip off of super Mario Galaxy... it's high speed also i HATE super mario Galaxy.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 8, 2015)

Reality check with "videogamers"

The game comes only for WiiU -> No! What a shitty game!

The games is ported on Steam -> Yeah! Finally this pearl comes to Steam! 

Thumbs up!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2015)

i'm waiting eagerly for the release date. so i can keep watching the store page for the mostly negative rating to appear


----------



## Arras (Oct 8, 2015)

DJPlace said:


> hell i could not play this rip off of super Mario Galaxy... it's high speed also i HATE super mario Galaxy.


you managed to put two wrong things and one extremely controversial opinion in one sentence, congrats
It really doesn't play like Super Mario Galaxy and it's not that fast either. It's a more slow Sonic game, really.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2015)

Arras said:


> It's a more slow Sonic game, really.


with buggy as fuck lock on controls


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Well now the fans can start modding and fixing the game.
Should lower in price fast, maybe we'll see it in a bundle of sorts.

Still waiting for Sega to get Sonic 3 Remastered on Android, or better yet all the remastered Sonic games onto PC/Steam so I can stop trying to play games on my poor android devices heh.

Oh well, interesting Sonic Lost World would hit PC and not go for another console release but I kinda like it when Sonic is ported to PC.
Sonic games kinda get more love and attention on PC as the fans often start trying to mod the games.
Just look at Sonic Generation made a ton better with several fan mods.

Crazy idea but would be rather interesting if Sega decided to make a PC only Sonic.
Sonic VS Robotnik RTS game maybe?
Eh I'm thinking too much.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 8, 2015)

VMM said:


> You say we should buy something worth of our money, but this is completely subjective, I think some suggestions would be rather appreciated


I don't want to give any specific suggestions, because this could lead to unrelated (and potentially unproductive) discussions. But what I meant was, if you're gonna buy a game, buy something that had more effort put into it. Games from Valve, Bioware, Naughty Dog, Nintendo are good examples, you may like them or not, but they usually put great effort into their games.

But seriously, Sonic Lost World (and almost every recent Sonic game sadly) is just a desperate attempt to profit from people who buy anything Sonic related. (It must suck being a Sonic fan nowadays, oh well...)


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2015)

On the plus side, at least no one's defending Sonic Boom, so I guess it could be worse.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 8, 2015)

i don't think a sonic game can get any worse than BOOM even the die hards hate it


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> i don't think a sonic game can get any worse than BOOM even the die hards hate it



That's a helluva an accomplishment


----------



## VMM (Oct 8, 2015)

RodrigoDavy said:


> f you're gonna buy a game, buy something that had more effort put into it. Games from Valve, Bioware, Naughty Dog, *Nintendo* are good examples, you may like them or not, but they usually put great effort into their games.



New Super Mario Bros is terrible. The New Super Mario Bros series is just more of same and in my opinion don't even compare to Super Mario World, a game that is my age. They also use Mario name on everything except for plumbing, and there are some really lame spin-off games like Mario Party Island Tour and Mario Hoops 3-on-3. Instead I'd put Rockstar on that list.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 8, 2015)

VMM said:


> New Super Mario Bros is terrible. The New Super Mario Bros series is just more of same and in my opinion don't even compare to Super Mario World, a game that is my age. They also use Mario name on everything except for plumbing, and there are some really lame spin-off games like Mario Party Island Tour and Mario Hoops 3-on-3. Instead I'd put Rockstar on that list.


I agree with you, but I was more referring to games in the main series, rather than spinoffs. Games like Smash Bros, Zelda: ALBW, Super Mario 3D World, Luigi's Mansion 2. By the way, if you haven't yet, play SM 3D World, it might be the best 3D platformer I've ever played. (Sorry Mario 64)


----------



## VMM (Oct 9, 2015)

Yay, not gonna have to buy a shitty console for that game!
WiiU is gonna loose another game







RodrigoDavy said:


> I agree with you, but I was more referring to games in the main series, rather than spinoffs. Games like Smash Bros, Zelda: ALBW, Super Mario 3D World, Luigi's Mansion 2. By the way, if you haven't yet, play SM 3D World, it might be the best 3D platformer I've ever played. (Sorry Mario 64)



Luigi Mansion 2 is a spin-off, New Super Mario Bros isn't.
New Super Mario Bros series is already lame, NSMB2 is just bad.


----------



## sneef (Oct 9, 2015)

VMM said:


> Luigi Mansion 2 is a spin-off, New Super Mario Bros isn't.
> New Super Mario Bros series is already lame, NSMB2 is just bad.



why is NSMB2 "just bad"?  I thoroughly enjoyed it, personally.  Super Mario 3D Land was fun too, especially the unlocked worlds after finishing the standard game.  back to the New Super Mario Bros series:  some of us who grew up on 2D platformers (namely: super mario brothers 1, 2 (the famicom version), the American "2" [enhanced port of Doki Doki Panic], and 3) still love the genre, and NSMB2 is a great way to enjoy similar mechanics, with updated graphics, and smooth framerate.  also, when i showed my 4 year old - turning 5 in a few days - the NES super mario bros, he was asking why it looked like legos. lol.  hard for kids who grew up with PS3, 3DS, Wii U, etc to get past the lack of animation and tiny sprite-based graphics of the 8-bit consoles.  i have to admit we are spoiled these days, though.  when i played the original super mario bros recently, I was surprised. i had forgotten how challenging the gameplay was back then.. the limitations of hardware were sort of a part of the overall game design, meaning the inherent difficulty in controlling a character precisely on those consoles, due to slowdowns, what looks like frame skipping, and other issues, was part of the experience..  you EXPECTED there to be x amount of delay between pressing "a" and the action occuring on screen, and had to strategize with that delay in mind...

it's like my boy playing some minions endless running (temple run style) game on his severely underpowered samsung galaxy kids tablet (galaxy tab 2 basically)... i watched in amazement as he took what felt unplayable to me, and learned to compensate for the lag by tapping in advance..  truly strange gameplay, but similar to what i grew up with, in some ways. 

sorry for the diatribe.. lol


----------



## zeello (Oct 9, 2015)

well I hope PC gamers like crap!

(and yes, I have played the game. Unfortunately)


----------



## Viri (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool, now the PC Master Race can mod Sonic to have blue arms.

If I recall, Nintendo and Sega had some sort of contract for Sega to make x amount of exclusive Sonic games for Nintendo platforms. I guess that contract expired(did they get a single good game out of that contract?!). Too bad the game is pretty bad(I played it a bit at Gamestop at a demo machine w/e), graphically, the game looks really good.


Sega, for the love of god, give Sonic a break. You have a mountain of IPs that you could use...


----------



## joepassive (Oct 9, 2015)

this game is not very good anyways it's not like y'all lost an amazing game by not having it on the PC


----------



## XDel (Oct 9, 2015)

Great... so long as it run on Linux!


----------



## -Marco (Oct 10, 2015)

I own sonic lost world for the Wii U.

It's an alright game but nothing that is overly amazing. If you are gonna spend $30 on it, I would recommend sonic generations instead. Of course, you do get Sonic Racing Transformed with it, which I thought was pretty dang good, enjoyed it more then Mario Kart (Then again, i cant stand Mario Kart) 

Again, the game is not horrible but I don't know how great you will feel after paying $30 for it.


----------



## Geno Breaker (Oct 11, 2015)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------

